# Recommend good, less expensive equipment for new IPO group?



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I have been trying to get an IPO group started in K-W for SO long, and I finally started working with an unattached national level helper with experience. Now, I am trying to compile a list of equipment we can purchase and/or make to get us situated.

He has a couple sleeves, so that isn't really priority, but I want to get a good intermediate sleeve anyway just so we have a sleeve for every dog/phase we might need.

He is a list of stuff we need to buy OR build ourselves, if anyone has any recommendations please comment! I don't want the most expensive, best stuff right now. If we decide to start an actual official club, we will buy better gear. For now, we just want stuff to get the job done for a reasonable price.

Looking for:
- Portable blinds
- Bite pillow
- Intermediate sleeve
- Jumps
- Dumbells

Thanks for your help! It's greatly appreciated!


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

If you're starting a new club, buy 2 NICE blinds vice 6 crap ones... the price difference isn't huge but i hate crappy blinds, and you can do anything you need with 2 blinds, preferably 3... they fall over in the slightest breeze, they don't hide the helpers feet but frequently have no window up top. 2 nice blinds will be ~$300

just get one jump. also, do yourself a favor and buy a nice portable one. ~$175

by portable blinds, I assume you don't have a permanent location... the a-frame will be your biggest hurdle. portable a-frames are $$$$. homemade ones aren't very portable.

dumbells. Just get a few trial IPO1 dumbbells. 

buy extra sleeve covers, a leather shamee, a means to tie a dog out like the sureswivel, and a $50 pop-up canopy for crappy weather.
you're probably around $700 now.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

All k-9 is having a 20% off sale right now. Discount code *21243*

www.allk-9.com


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

hunterisgreat said:


> If you're starting a new club, buy 2 NICE blinds vice 6 crap ones... the price difference isn't huge but i hate crappy blinds, and you can do anything you need with 2 blinds, preferably 3... they fall over in the slightest breeze, they don't hide the helpers feet but frequently have no window up top. 2 nice blinds will be ~$300
> 
> just get one jump. also, do yourself a favor and buy a nice portable one. ~$175
> 
> ...


Thank you SO much, that's great info. Any places that is ideal to order from? Any specific products you recommend? Yes, we need portable right now. I am in the process of securing us a field on private property, but who knows how much we will move around until we find a permanent field (ideally when I buy my own property and dedicate some acreage to a field).

I think buying two nice blinds over 6 crappy ones does sound better... I'll chat with my helper about this.

The a-frame.. dunno what to do about this one yet, will have to look into building a foldable one perhaps. Will discuss it!


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Wild Wolf said:


> Thank you SO much, that's great info. Any places that is ideal to order from? Any specific products you recommend? Yes, we need portable right now. I am in the process of securing us a field on private property, but who knows how much we will move around until we find a permanent field (ideally when I buy my own property and dedicate some acreage to a field).
> 
> I think buying two nice blinds over 6 crappy ones does sound better... I'll chat with my helper about this.
> 
> The a-frame.. dunno what to do about this one yet, will have to look into building a foldable one perhaps. Will discuss it!


its a rare day our club sets up all 6 blinds, and we have ~12 between the club and members.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Freestep said:


> All k-9 is having a 20% off sale right now. Discount code *21243*
> 
> www.allk-9.com


Oh, awesome! Thank you for pointing that out!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would get a #1 & #3 dumbbell/ no need for the #2. I would want the dogs getting use to retrieving the larger sized 3(at least on the flat) after they are proofed in the exercises. Or encourage members to use their own. One place I train, they bring their own dumbbells and sleeves.
I agree with not going cheapest, quality holds up much longer. And, If I were ordering blinds, I'd invest in 3 of them....then later you can get 3 more.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> I would get a #1 & #3 dumbbell/ no need for the #2. I would want the dogs getting use to retrieving the larger sized 3(at least on the flat) after they are proofed in the exercises.
> I agree with not going cheapest, quality holds up much longer. And, If I were ordering blinds, I'd invest in 3 of them....then later you can get 3 more.


Sounds good to me! Thank you!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

If you get portable blinds, get some good stakes and bring a mallet or something along. It's SO annoying being on a role working your dog on something like guarding or working call outs, and the frickin blind keeps blowing over into the dog and helper! Have a way to secure them down even if they aren't permanent.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Liesje said:


> If you get portable blinds, get some good stakes and bring a mallet or something along. It's SO annoying being on a role working your dog on something like guarding or working call outs, and the frickin blind keeps blowing over into the dog and helper! Have a way to secure them down even if they aren't permanent.


GREAT suggestion! I have dealt with a blowing over blind before, totally ruins it. Will definitely do this!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Also, any recommendations for scratch pants / aprons at a decent price? Probably ideal to have an extra set, especially since he is going to be training my husband in helper work.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

A friend of mine made some super nice blinds himself. If anyone in the group sews, then this could be done for a really reasonable price. I have photos of the details of the ones Dave made...they are held down with tent pegs or some big spike kind of nail...and more stable than the ones with bayonet type ends that get bent and fall down alot!

I think the intermediate sleeve is probably the most used one in training...I bought a hard sleeve and my partner bought an intermediate and our helper has a puppy one...

Agree on the dumbbells...I have always had my own set, and many times when I have gone to trial outside clubs, they seem to want you to bring your own...

Nylon scratchpants are cheaper, but not particularly as comfortable apparently - I picked up a pair of Sweikert ones for a friend at the WUSV because he hated his nylon ones - but they aren't cheap ($275 at WUSV)

Lee


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

wolfstraum said:


> A friend of mine made some super nice blinds himself. If anyone in the group sews, then this could be done for a really reasonable price. I have photos of the details of the ones Dave made...they are held down with tent pegs or some big spike kind of nail...and more stable than the ones with bayonet type ends that get bent and fall down alot!
> 
> I think the intermediate sleeve is probably the most used one in training...I bought a hard sleeve and my partner bought an intermediate and our helper has a puppy one...
> 
> ...


Would love to see the photos and details please!! I can get my dad to sew it, he'd happily do it for me!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

DSC03998.jpg Photo by wolfstraum | Photobucket

there are about 14 photos there....I'd recommend making a cheap material pattern test if you can't get a blind cover to measure....these were done by someone who had one already and copied the measurements

Lee


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Like Lee said, blinds are not too hard to make. My fiend made 7 of them for $120. They turned out pretty nice. 

As for the sleeves and stuff. I personally love the rayallen sleeves. They are not expensive, hold up well and I find them the most comfortable. I have a few different brands and the only ones that get used are the rayallens. 

Jumps are easy to make as well. We made some out of the PVC fencing so they are light and hold up to the weather well. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

wolfstraum said:


> DSC03998.jpg Photo by wolfstraum | Photobucket
> 
> there are about 14 photos there....I'd recommend making a cheap material pattern test if you can't get a blind cover to measure....these were done by someone who had one already and copied the measurements
> 
> Lee


Excellent, thank you so much.. my husband and I are going to try making them.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

mycobraracr said:


> Like Lee said, blinds are not too hard to make. My fiend made 7 of them for $120. They turned out pretty nice.
> 
> As for the sleeves and stuff. I personally love the rayallen sleeves. They are not expensive, hold up well and I find them the most comfortable. I have a few different brands and the only ones that get used are the rayallens.
> 
> ...


Know any guides for making jumps? I would make them, as well, if possible! At least for now.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Maybe get someone handy to lay out a blind and give you the measurements of the cloth part....then make one up in cheap material to be sure it fits....if you couldn't sew it, velcro down the two sides could be done too....

Lee


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

wolfstraum said:


> Maybe get someone handy to lay out a blind and give you the measurements of the cloth part....then make one up in cheap material to be sure it fits....if you couldn't sew it, velcro down the two sides could be done too....
> 
> Lee


I can ask a good friend of mine to measure his for me, I'm sure he would. I also like the idea of heavy duty velcro!


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Liesje said:


> If you get portable blinds, get some good stakes and bring a mallet or something along. It's SO annoying being on a role working your dog on something like guarding or working call outs, and the frickin blind keeps blowing over into the dog and helper! Have a way to secure them down even if they aren't permanent.


I just use the elitek9/bende blinds that have large staked feet. Only time one has fallen over was during abnormally high (25+ mph) winds.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

We've used the staked feet kind (with a little foot thing you step on) but they just fall over or blow away. 25mph is not that unusual especially during the fall. LOL I HATE the cold and just get pissed when it's freezing, windy, AND blinds are flying out. Most of my protection training video footage I trash because the wind is so annoying and noisy!


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Liesje said:


> We've used the staked feet kind (with a little foot thing you step on) but they just fall over or blow away. 25mph is not that unusual especially during the fall. LOL I HATE the cold and just get pissed when it's freezing, windy, AND blinds are flying out. Most of my protection training video footage I trash because the wind is so annoying and noisy!


I'm talking about like, sustained gale winds when a tropical storm is hitting us. We have some of the staked feet kinda at the club and they suck. The ones I have are *far* sturdier


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

It also depends on what type of ground you are putting the stakes into. Sand holds nothing, clay will hold fairly well.
I don't really mind the blinds blowing down, makes a nice distraction for my dog to work thru!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

So this is the list my helper/TD sent my way as our starting minimum for now:

2 Blinds
1 Jump
Extra sleeves (Intermediate, puppy, bite pillow) 

If anyone has an specific recommendations on inexpensive options, please let me know and link me up here! Thanks again!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

hunterisgreat said:


> I'm talking about like, sustained gale winds when a tropical storm is hitting us. We have some of the staked feet kinda at the club and they suck. The ones I have are *far* sturdier


Right, and I'm saying if she gets cheap ones, she's going to want to buy some extra camping stakes for a few bucks. I've used three different types/brands of portable blinds and none of them stayed up with any amount of wind so I don't know what the magic brand is but there are plenty that suck, however not worth spending a ton more if that's the only problem. Just stake them down.

Anyway...for a jump can you just make one, agility style? I make agility jumps and my original pattern accommodated a SchH jump height, probably cost like $15 a jump or less. If I wanted it to be "solid" (not just the bar) I just throw a towel over the bar. The nice thing is, any pressure displaces the bar so you know whether your dog is really jumping, no tapping the top going over.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Liesje said:


> Right, and I'm saying if she gets cheap ones, she's going to want to buy some extra camping stakes for a few bucks. I've used three different types/brands of portable blinds and none of them stayed up with any amount of wind so I don't know what the magic brand is but there are plenty that suck, however not worth spending a ton more if that's the only problem. Just stake them down.
> 
> Anyway...for a jump can you just make one, agility style? I make agility jumps and my original pattern accommodated a SchH jump height, probably cost like $15 a jump or less. If I wanted it to be "solid" (not just the bar) I just throw a towel over the bar. The nice thing is, any pressure displaces the bar so you know whether your dog is really jumping, no tapping the top going over.


Could you give me some instructions on building the jump? It sounds simple, but I do better with instructions... haha.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Scott built this for his club for less than $100 I believe.


Aiden IPO3 11/9/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


He said its wood, but would reccommend using PVC fencing instead.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

GatorDog said:


> Scott built this for his club for less than $100 I believe.
> 
> 
> Aiden IPO3 11/9/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr
> ...


Looks fairly simple to construct... I would love to make my own.


----------

